

Reaction to Windows 8 RC: This is worse than I thought - mikecane
http://blog.assarbad.net/20120601/this-is-worse-than-i-thought/

======
LaSombra
I still think Windows 8 is the base foundation for Windows 9, much like
Windows NT was the base foundation of Windows 2000 and then XP.

------
SlipperySlope
Who else thinks that Metro on the desktop is the new Vista?

------
markyc
3 words: U bun tu

~~~
bunderbunder
Sorry to flog this horse some more, but Natty was the Windows 8 of Ubuntu. I
like the 3-letter option better.

~~~
voidr
DOS?

